#   >  109

## lumpik

109  ,        .     (   ),  .     ? 
   ? 
        ,       ,       1

----------


## katerina_1

109  .    .    ,       .
 109     401..   .

----------

> 109  .    .    ,       .
>  109     401..   .


katerina_1,    ,    ()     109?           ?         ? 

                    (109.61),  (109.71),  (109.81)... 

  :       401.10.130,    401.20....   31        ...

  .   -    () ,     (    ..).

----------


## katerina_1

,      109    .
 ,

----------


## Inna_

.   109.00       (      )   ?

----------

> ,      109    .
>  ,


katerina_1,   -    ,       :Smilie:     .

       :    ,   ,      .

----------

> .   109.00       (      )   ?


        ?

,   .

----------


## lumpik

...   ?   109 ?

----------

> ...   ?   109 ?


    109       (   ) (  .10604 ).           . 

       ().

----------


## lumpik

,      ?    ?        ?       ?  ?

----------


## cjkjvjyjdj

Lumpik. ,     ()  .   .

----------


## lumpik

,     ,                .
    ,       ,     ,  109 60 "  , , "  

  ,    ,        ;,     109 70 "    , , "

..  ,       ,   .,   109 80 " "


   .

----------


## Rat1972

"1"    109   ?   ,         401.20...

----------

> ,      ?    ?


          .


1. 
  - 
2.  
 -   
- 
- 
....

 : 

- 109.61() - 

1.    -   (    :Smilie:  ) -   .  
2.  -    (  ..)     

- 109.71 () -  ,     ( -   )
      ( , , )   
       -        .

!      

- 109.81 -   -        .

 ()        -       (.401.20.).

       ,   . 109    ,  ( , .)      (   401.20).





> ?  ?


 109.61-   ,      (, , . ,  ,    ..)
109.71 -        (   ..)
109.81 -    
     -       -  109.61,      ( ) -  109.81

 -  109.81

!         , -    ...     .

  ,     .109     ,           . 25 .
     -  -      ,     .

        .

  ,    . 109      ,   ,   ()    .     ,                    .

, ,      .          . 109.61 -  ( ,     )  108.81 - .     ,              .        .25  . 

             .

  ,       .  .25 -  :     ,    .     (    ) -     .

   .134  157,  ,       - ...      ".. ,               "

        109  :Smilie:

----------


## cjkjvjyjdj

,  !   .     ,   .   01.01.12  ,       401.        ..

----------


## lumpik

!    ...

----------

.121?

----------

> .121?


. 109           . 121  . 109    401 .

----------

!   ,      .         .  ,  ,   .  .

----------


## lumpik

:Wow:    )))      ?

----------

,       "   . ".      109,        401 20.  -       ?....

----------


## 2012

> .  ,  ,   . .


,         :Smilie: 
      ,   ()  ,   .       ,        ,         .
      ,       8 ,      .    ,     .  -  .             .       , ,  ? .   - .

     ,      .
   :   157 ,     -      .      ,       ,      . .
:        3 ..     ,     ,       .,    ,     .
    .       "         3000     ".     ,      -   ,  ,          .
 ..    ,     .         -           "   :    .
     . ..  ,         ,           . 

:     :    .        :Smilie:

----------


## 2012

> ,       "   . ".      109,        401 20.  -       ?....


 .109       .       -    .

 -    ,       . 25 ,      .       (-:      -  ) -            :Smilie: 

 . 401.20             .

     ...       ,

----------


## severny99

> .109       .


      ,   109     ,        . .      --.        . :EEK!:  :War:

----------


## _489

> ,   109     ,        . .      --.        .


     ,          :Confused:

----------


## severny99

-,    !       ,    109   ?  - - ,     ?       !!!!  :OnFire:

----------


## _489

> -,    !       ,    109   ?  - - ,     ?       !!!!


      ,   ,     ,    ,    , ,  :Wink:

----------


## severny99

-!  .  :Dezl: severny99_buh@mail.ru         .

----------


## _489

,  :Smilie:

----------


## _489

, ,   .

----------


## severny99

!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skit50

489     skitaeva74@mail.ru

----------


## Severaynin

)   ) Severaynin@yandex.ru

----------


## _489

,  .....

----------

....

----------


## _489

[QUOTE=;53636884]    ....

   ,   ,  ,

----------


## cjkjvjyjdj

*_489*, 
Leter2009@yandex.ru !

----------


## _489

.... ?: :

----------


## Severaynin

)   )          )

----------


## _489

,         , ,   3  .((

----------


## Severaynin

)        )      2   1   2   )

----------


## _489

109    ,    ,  ..... ,   401  ,   ...

----------


## severny99

, .....   -.  , , !      .  !
     ,                   (       ).          109.60 -    .
      : "...               "!!! 
   .     401   ......     :yes: 
 ,,                         .     ,       .     109.60       401.20 ....  ....  401.30..... ....     !!!!!!

----------


## _489

,  -       .   , ....143.157 -   -                 - 109.60 (       - 109.70).   - 109.80   ....      ,       ((

----------


## severny99

:     ,             .        - ,   ?     109.70  109.80       .   ,     .  , ,   .   109.70 ( 109.80) - 109.60 - 401.20     ?




> 


  !!!    ,    ?  401.20 !      :       -    .
  ?

----------


## _489

.

----------


## severny99

,  . 23  24.       .

----------

,   ,  !  verhoz@rambler.ru

----------


## Rat1972

?   :Embarrassment: 
r_a_t@mail.ru

----------


## Severaynin

10960     ,              )

----------


## _489

> 10960     ,              )


  severny99 (  ,,   ),  ,       ...    ,  3 .

----------


## margo46

,       . . :Big Grin:

----------


## severny99

.      ,      (    ),        ,     . -  .        .      severny99_buh@mail.ru.  




> ,  3 .


   :     , .    6 , 5         (    ).          ,           .     .    .  ?  -    - ,   ?             -  !    ,        .

----------


## 2012

> ,   109     ,        . .      --.        .


,     ,   ,       .  

 ,       , ,  ,  :

- ,       ; 
-

----------


## 2012

> :     , .    6 , 5         (    ).          ,           .     .    .  ?  -    - ,   ?             -  !    ,        .


severny99,       :Smilie: ,          .        ? ,  ,       :  109  401.20. 
  671,  .     .          ?

     - ,  .         . 

   ,         (  excel),     ,      .
   .

  ,    ,     ,     .

   ,     (-: )   . 109.71   ,      (-.  )  .109.61

      ,    :  ,    -,   -  . 

     -     :Smilie:

----------


## 2012

> 10960     ,              )


... Severaynin,       .   .

      ,           ,       .    .

  -          ,     .   2, .. - 4.

      ?

----------

22 02.12    ,         ,    ,  80.30.1( )  80.30.3 (  )   .       ,         109 60,  ,    401 20.                   4    4 40120 272 .

----------

4 40120271

----------


## 2012

> 22 02.12    ,         ,    ,  80.30.1( )  80.30.3 (  )   .       ,         109 60,  ,    401 20.                   4    4 40120 271 .


  ,  -   :Smilie: 

    ,    . -  .        .  ,  :   157,    ..

    :        ,   - .          157.

  157:

.109 . 134. "..              ".

.401. . 299. "      ()       ,       () ,   ,     , ,     ,  ,      ".

   ,         

   .     ,      ,   .
      .   - ,      ,     ?

         ?   - .

      :    ,         .

                 . 
        -      .           ?

  -        ,  .

----------

(    ,   )    ?

----------

(  )    -               (. 2 . 318  ).

----------


## Rat1972

> ?   - .


         ...

----------


## 2012

> ...


, ,  :Smilie:

----------


## 2012

> (  )    -               (. 2 . 318  ).


 

1)    "". . .    ,    .     . 
        , ,  ,   -  .
 ,       . -:  .
,  -,    -        .    ,    .

.134 157    ()   , , 㻅    
    , , ,      () 

2)             .     .
    (    )       (    ),       ( )          .
     .     ,    .

   :            .
    ,   :
1.      ( ). 
2.       
3.      -    

   ,     ,     109.61.   (109.71)    . 109.61. (-) 109.81         ( - ,     -).

 ,            ( -  )  ,        . 
-        100% ,   4 ,     .     .
-  ,   1,5   6 , : 50% , 50%   ,         (). 
-   :          
    -   ,   ,        

          .
 ,        

  ..

     ,     ,      .     .     ,      .
         ,        . 109  401.20.
  - ,     -  ,  ,   :    .   -            - ,     ,

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,


  , ,  ,   - . 
   ,     ,        ,      - ..                  :Abuse:  ,            (       ).

----------

> , ,  ,   - . 
>    ,     ,        ,      - ..                  ,            (       ).


               ..

----------


## tatina68

,   ,  !  ik-23@mail.ru

----------


## _489

,      severny99 ,

----------

!!!
  ...       ...    .    .    ,         -      ....     -   , ....  !!!!
larisa-masalova@mail.ru

----------


## 74

.   .  .1 .  .   .. .  109 ?   401 -  .        401.  .?       .  -  401,  109.-       .  . - 109.  - .

----------


## severny99

401    ,       . ,           :Stick Out Tongue:     -  109.

----------


## Rat1972

> 401    ,       .


   ,     ,         "4"?        401,     ,         109...

----------


## severny99

!    ,   .        .        109 .

----------


## 74

)))   .   . ))))  ()    . .  (.).  , ,     ,      ,               .        2   4.  ?       ?    ,     ?

----------

> !!!
>   ...       ...    .    .    ,         -      ....     -   , ....


  -   
  ,

----------


## Nagano

commentator.nagano@gmail.com

----------


## severny99

!
     ,      .    . 
  ,        2  .  :Frown:  
severny99_buh@mail.ru

----------


## severny99

> ?    ,     ?


         .
          (    :Smilie:  )

----------


## tatina68

> ,      severny99 ,


  ,     .

----------


## 1968ann

*_489*,   , , ! 1968ann@mail.ru

----------


## Elenalr

elenalr@mail.ru,       .

----------

.         .             (       ).     .    .      "",     . ", ,        "     .     ""        . 

Paschev@mail.ru

----------


## Lyu Ana

"    ".   2012 :Smilie: 

**,    :      .       - **   ().

,      :   -        .
  -   ,        ,         .
, ,   "     ".
       ,    ( )  .  .
  : 
"      (),       (),                        (.7)."

 -  .   -    .   -   nheljdjq   ..  ..         .
 :     ,         





> .      "",     . ", ,        "     .     ""        .


**, ,     .      2005.    106.04. 

  - :  ,       ;   "  ".
 :     ? , , . ,  ().  ?     (    :Smilie:  )

  :      .

----------


## rasdag

,   http://narod.yandex.ru/,     !

----------


## _489

...,... ?

----------


## rasdag

,        yandex-   ,    ,  -  ,           .     mail.ru,       http://files.mail.ru/,     .

----------


## _489

!!     109 .   - http://files.mail.ru/SLHQS4

----------


## M{}T

> !!     109 .   - http://files.mail.ru/SLHQS4


!

----------

.!!!    !!
         2012  (   1  2012     ),  .. (...,      ):
. 31

  5:
     ,  ,   ,      ,  ,  ,    .
 6: 
   ()   , ,   ,      ,  ,      ̻
. 34

 1
  -  ,         ,         .
       ,       ,   ,       ,   .
        ( , , ,   ..,     )    , ..    2 10960 200   , , .

    ??? 
,       ,   (,         ,        ),          .            .
         -    ,        ,                , ..    ,     .
        :
          . 31      
 10.
      ( , )             ,       ,               

    :            ???          .        ?? 
      ,      ??

----------


## canaglia

.    .   .        109.80 (  - , ) -   ,      ,   - ,  4    2... ?  :Hmm:

----------


## _

, , .. :Smilie:

----------

,    1 8.2.    .4109.61  4.401.20   - ,     .  -   .

----------


## _

..

----------


## katerina_1

,     4

----------


## zhns

109 ?
  ,  109.81    109.61,   109.61   401 .
  ?   109    401  ?

----------

> ,     4


  ?     4,  ,      -.

----------


## katerina_1

,  ,   ,

----------

> ,  ,   ,


.  .       .

----------

!!!     - .  - .       , ..  ,    . .  .      .     109.60, 109.70  109.80???      401.20. .

----------

> 109.81         ( - ,     -).


, ,  174     109.81       **  , .. , **  ,        109.61.  ,   ..

----------

,     .      :
1 -  ,      (-, ),    109.60 (..:109.61, 109.62, 109.63)
2 -    109.80   109.60
3 -    109.60   401.20
4 -     ,      109.60,   401.20   223 (  ),  225 (,    ), 271 ( ,   2012, ..          ), 211, 213, 222, 226, 272 (      )

          ,       ,    "4"      109.60.
  ,   ,   ,  "-",    - -.

----------


## Mascara

, ,      -    . 10960           ?!?!?

----------


## Nephila

> , ,      -    . 10960           ?!?!?


...   ?!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mascara

,  ,   !        ...

----------


## Nephila

*Mascara*,    ...   , , ....

----------


## Mascara

-,      ! 
 ,      .   ...    (((

----------


## Nephila

:Big Grin:

----------


## skit50

"      "  ?

----------

> "      "  ?


-- (        ,    :    (        .. )        .      .109       .

----------

.  .        .   :   ,       :  410980225 -  430225730 ?          401 :  440120225 -  410980225 ?     ?       401?

----------

*_489*, _489 , ,     ,          .      .    ,       .    -   .   -       /.  . istok_achair@mail.ru

----------

> .  .        .   :   ,       :  410980225 -  430225730 ?          401 :  440120225 -  410980225 ?     ?       401?


     ?  ,    4.401.20.225  4302.25,      ,     4.109.60.225  410980225     440120225 -  410960225        : , , .

----------

> ?  ,    4.401.20.225  4302.25,      ,     4.109.60.225  410980225     440120225 -  410960225        : , , .


.       401.20   109.60?    ,  ,    .

----------

> .       401.20   109.60?    ,  ,    .


      109.60,          .  ,  , ,         401.20

----------


## buhL

_489, , ,         . .
buhl@list.ru

----------

109    ?        .      109     ,       .    .    ,          ..

----------


## RubiN

> <##13306246##>!


!

----------


## 19691802



----------


## 19691802



----------

!      ?  ()       .   .       : 1.                   2.       ()            .          ,         (         ?)    ,     ,       4   109 00       401 00   ?

----------


## 88

, ,  mariaremmel@rambler.ru  !

----------


## mramil

, ,  hsmr@yandex.ru  !

----------

.      .   ,     2012.       401.20.271 ,     109.61?

----------


## margo46

40120271.

----------


## zhns

> 40120271.


?

----------

.           .   ,    109   106.,-  .   100% . ,     .

----------


## Len4i



----------


## Len4i

.     ,      .   . dovgopolaya.e@mail.ru

----------


## mugen82

.
,   ,
     109  
empcraft@mail.ru

 !

----------


## Marisha81



----------


## .

" "   .    .

----------

